# Short Story Just Published



## johnnyjet (Jul 29, 2014)

This is the first time I decided to make a short story publication announcement!  (Not that I have had very many published.)  But I was particularly happy about this one.

Pittsburgh PA's local Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror group began publishing an annual anthology of short stories with a different theme every year.  It's called Triangulations.  It started out as a small publication for local authors, but a few years ago they expanded it to accept stories from around the world.

The theme this year was "Parch."  After many years of trying, I finally got a story in!  It's called "A Fine Selection of Wines and Poisons."

http://www.amazon.com/dp/098286065X/?tag=brite-21


----------



## ratsy (Jul 29, 2014)

That's great. Congrats Johnny! Well done.


----------



## Abernovo (Jul 29, 2014)

Congrats, johnnyjet! And, PARSEC too. I'm impressed. They've turned out some good stuff and can be quite demanding.


----------



## johnnyjet (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks, ratsy & Abernovo.  Yes, they do seem to be pretty tough.  I started going to a local writers group a couple years ago, Pittsburgh Worldwrights, and I think that's helped me, too.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 29, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 29, 2014)

Congratulations! Now that's the second person from here who's been in that anthology, though I can't recall who the first was. I have last year (or some previous year) on my iPad, anyway, and I can't imagine why I would have it if it weren't for that reason. Must check.

Anyway, well done!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 29, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Ravenna (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## alchemist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well done, Johnny!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 29, 2014)

Whoo, huge, huge congrats!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 29, 2014)

Well done!  Congratulations.


----------



## WordSpinner (Jul 29, 2014)

Well played sir, and celebrations are in store? Good job!


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 30, 2014)

Well done.


----------



## johnnyjet (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the congrats, everyone!  I really appreciate it.

If you find out, Dusty, let me know who else published in Triangulations.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh, yes, I can look -- I forgot to check last night and didn't bring my iPad with me today. I'm sure I can figure out which story it was that I bought it for, and then all I have to do is match that name with somebody here. 

ETA: When I realized your link was on Amazon, I looked at my orders and found the other one -- but I cannot for the life of me figure out which story it was, or if it is indeed someone here. It's this one:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008WAEFXI/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o02_?ie=UTF8&psc=1  in case anyone recognizes any names there. I'll have to look at the stories themselves. Oh, and it's a magazine, not a book like yours.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Jul 30, 2014)

Congrats, johhnyjet! How exciting...and how rewarding it must be after your years of hard work. That is my dream, to publish a story someday; it's always so encouraging to hear stories of others here who have fulfilled their dream. Wonderful!  CC


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 31, 2014)

I finally figured it out, looking at the stories in the Triangulation magazine that I have. It wasn't that anyone from here got into it, after all -- what happened was that I ran across a submissions window for them, a couple of years ago, and bought one of their magazines to see what kind of stories they liked.

So you are, as far as I know, anyway, the first one here!

Good job.


----------



## johnnyjet (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks again for all the congratulations!  Makes me feel all warm inside.

I'll make it a point to let everyone know when next year's Triangulation theme is released and when it becomes open for submissions.  Then we can see if more Chrons members can get in.


----------



## ratsy (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey Johnny, do you know if they are selling it for the Kindle?


----------



## johnnyjet (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Ratsy.  I'm not sure.  I know they have released Kindle editions of certain editions of the Triangulation anthology series in the past.  I will contact them and let you know what I find out.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## johnnyjet (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, they will be releasing a Kindle edition, sometime around mid-August.

Thanks!


----------



## ratsy (Aug 1, 2014)

Cool, give me a heads up if you see it and I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## Juliana (Aug 16, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## johnnyjet (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the congrats!  The Kindle edition of the *Triangulation Parch* anthology is now available on Amazon.


----------



## The Judge (Sep 28, 2014)

Missed this before.  Congratulations!


----------

